# Coffee Sensor now doing La Pav group heat sinks



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi,

Noticed this today, ordered one and a thermometer to be tucked away for Christmas!

Not realised Tudor at Coffee Sensor had expanded his product range so much in the past year. He is a nice guy to deal with as well, no connection business wise but hadn't seen these mentioned on here before.

@Dave double bean - Thought you might be tempted as well if you don't already have one! 😂









https://coffee-sensor.com/product/la-pavoni-lever-group-head-heat-sink-or-heat-dissipation-tool-copyla-pavoni-lever-new-group-head-heat-sink-or-heat-dissipation-tool/


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Look nice. I got an LED heat sink which fit. It worked so well I've had to remove it as it was sucking too much heat from the group!


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

I've just this morning decided to buy either a heat sink or the bong isolator and reading up to try and help make that decision. I'm new to la Pavoni, I have a gen 2 pro, and it's my first machine so the learning curve is pretty steep. The group tends to sit at about 105°C ticking over so each shot needs judicious use of a mug of cold water to get the head down to the right temperature and honestly it's a heck of a faff.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

SafetyThird said:


> I've just this morning decided to buy either a heat sink or the bong isolator and reading up to try and help make that decision. I'm new to la Pavoni, I have a gen 2 pro, and it's my first machine so the learning curve is pretty steep. The group tends to sit at about 105°C ticking over so each shot needs judicious use of a mug of cold water to get the head down to the right temperature and honestly it's a heck of a faff.


 Regarding post I put in the other thread. 
If you have a gen 2 and your group is steam heated I would get the bong. 
If it is definitely steam heated, I only know the gen 2 (1995 for me) 2 switch euro was steam heated before modding.

The heatsink works at the other end, I actually find now I prefer it without. Not only for the looks, but running the group at 95C makes a great fruity cup. 
I need to do more temp measurements, but I am finding that hitting some of these lighter roasts with near boiling water is bringing out some stunning flavours.

With the heatsink (Not the bong one) on, I actually struggled to maintain temp of the group above 90. And would often get average cups as a result.

However, my morning brazilian likes around 90C, so I leave the HS on for that one.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks, that's very helpful. I'm leaning towards the isolator though a black heatsink on an all brass machine does look pretty steampunk with the black handles and knobs


----------

